# Bag or case for Black Diamond headlamp



## zako (May 30, 2015)

Bought the ReVolt the other day, and noticed it doesn't come with a nice bag or case to store your headlamp when you are not using it. If you throw it directly into your toolbox you may scratch or crack the optics. What do you use for that purpose?


----------



## Speedfreakz (May 31, 2015)

Crown royal bag for something soft. If you don't drink ask at your local bar they may have some in their liquor room. 
For something harder I would look in the camera section of your local store or if you have a true camera store near you for a point and shoot hard case. Could also try gps cases.


----------



## dss_777 (Jun 4, 2015)

+1 for the soft cases for small cameras. Great for for stuff like this. They all seem to add a little bit of padding and most open easily. That most have belt loops is a bonus. Could even throw in a couple spare batteries, too.

You can find them anywhere they sell cameras- I got mine at Best Buy...


----------



## markr6 (Jun 4, 2015)

AmazonBasics Medium Point and Shoot Camera Case is a nice value. A little over $6 right now, but at one point it was going for something crazy like $2.05! I picked up 2 of the SMALL size for $1 on sale but they are VERY small inside because of the padding.


----------



## carrot (Jun 6, 2015)

Petzl makes a great case for headlamps in this size


----------



## zako (Jun 7, 2015)

carrot said:


> Petzl makes a great case for headlamps in this size



Is this: Petzl Poche Tikka Tactikka XP Tikkina Headtorch Protective Case Pouch
But looks a bit expensive to get it: 13€ plus 10€ shipment

This is even more expensive: Petzl POCHE ZIPKA 2 Headlamp Case E94990
15€ plus 30€ shipment fro USA


----------



## RedLED (Jun 11, 2015)

How about a small Pelican case? And,they are waterproof.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 11, 2015)

I use a Crown Royal bags. If you don't drink, hit ebay. They sell well, due to quilters.


EDIT: Just noticed someone else mentioned that.


----------



## zako (Jun 11, 2015)

Finally I'm using a smarphone bag, not waterproof or impact proof, but enough to begin with. The pelican case you mention add a lot of bulk to the lamp, and it's almost as expensive as the lamp here in europe.












See the full review here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?402254-Black-Diamond-ReVolt-2015-review


----------



## markr6 (Jun 11, 2015)

That's a good idea! Or Google "velvet jewelry bag" and you'll find a bunch of dirt cheap options.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 11, 2015)

If you like MOLLE or PALS attachment: I've got Condor iPouch for my Wizard and Voodoo Tactical Electronics Gadget Pouch for my Tiara. Both have enough space to fit a couple of extra batteries with them. Neither of them is waterproof (that's not a problem with my headlamps) but protect from scrathes and impacts very well. 

Picture of the Voodoo pouch with Tiara and 14500 in it:


----------



## RedLED (Jun 28, 2015)

Go to Tom Bihn for the best little nylon bags made in the world - bar none. Made in Seattle, WA.

If you don't like them, nylon and such, try Louis Vuitton for the more upscale in headlamp accessories.


----------

